# Reuber Hackengas



## Stresemann (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor ca. 6 Monaten ein Reuber Hackengas zugelegt. Schon beim ersten Anblick war mir klar (Schweißnähte etc.), unterm Lack muss das ein NICOLAI sein. In Winterberg wurde es dann auf Herz und Nieren getestet.
Also mein erster Eindruck: Verarbeitung sehr gut, Geometrie sehr angenehm, vielseitig einsetzbar. Aufgrund der sehr guten Verarbeitung denke ich, werde ich bestimmt lange Spass mit dem Bike haben.
Hat sonst noch jemand einen Reuber (Hände Hoch, Hackengas, Boxxhorn)?
oder wer hat bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Reuber als Mechaniker gemacht?
gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2008)

warum fragst du das im nicolai-forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2008)

Weil er davon ausgeht, dass die Rahmen bei Nicolai geschweißt werden.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2008)

Geht mal auf die Seite 

http://www.reuber-die-marke.de/boxxhorn.html

und guckt euch die Rahmen, die Verarbeitung und die sonstigen angebotenen Produkte an. Wenn Nicolai da nicht seine Finger mit im Spiel hat, heiße ich absofort wirklich Elfriede! 

Selbst der Katalog sieht aus wie aus der Hand von Hoshi Yoshida...

Allerdings wird der Hände Hoch Rahmen bei Alutech gebrutzelt!


----------



## CrunchRyder (16. Juli 2008)

im impresum der reuberseite wird yoshi als fotograf genannt. 

ein weiterer anhaltspunkt auf dem weg zur lösung des rätsels


----------



## Stresemann (16. Juli 2008)

Richtig, schaut euch auf der Internetseite die Verarbeitung der Rahmen und den Katalog mal genau an und ihr werdet verstehen warum ich das im nicolai-forum frage.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2008)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> im impresum der reuberseite wird yoshi als fotograf genannt.
> 
> ein weiterer anhaltspunkt auf dem weg zur lösung des rätsels



Uh, danke für Ihre Unterstützung Holmes. Ihr Scharfsinn ist einfach wie immer beeindruckend!

MfG Dr. Watson


----------



## Condor (16. Juli 2008)

Das eingeschweißte Rohr in den Kettenstreben verrät eh alles 
Mir gefällts aber echt gut, könnte nur etwas dynamischer aussehen!


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2008)

Stimmt! Hier mal zum Vergleich ein Nicolai:


----------



## bike-it-easy (16. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht gehören die Schwinge (und ggf. die HR-Nabe) aber auch zum Gesamtsystem G-Boxx 2 und wird von Universal Transmissions komplett geliefert?
Fragen über Fragen !??!??


----------



## Ialocin (16. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß es aus erster Hand, sozusagen vom Chef persönlich (bin schon viele Touren mit Frank Reuber gefahren): einige Reuber-Rahmen werden bei Nicolai gebrutzelt. Der bekommt die dann in Einzelteilen und unlackiert, das Customizing liegt dann in der Hand vom Reuber. Verarbeitung ist 1A, soweit ich weiß gab's auch noch keine Reklamation oder Defekte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (17. Juli 2008)

Ist eigentlich auch gar kein Geheimnis, das wir die Boxxhorn und Hackengas Rahmen für Reuber schweißen. Für Support oder mit Fragen sollte man sich bitte an Reuber direkt wenden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Ialocin (17. Juli 2008)

Ich bleib' trotzdem lieber beim Original (Sorry Frank!)


----------



## Stresemann (13. Mai 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich auch gar kein Geheimnis, das wir die Boxxhorn und Hackengas Rahmen für Reuber schweißen. Für Support oder mit Fragen sollte man sich bitte an Reuber direkt wenden.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hallo Falco,

das mit dem bei Fragen bitte an Frank selbst wenden funktioniert leider nicht so gut/schnell wie bei euch. Damit ich nicht so lange auf eine Antwort vom Reuber warten muss, wende ich mich an Dich. Ich möchte mir für mein Reuber Hackengas einen FOX DHX 5.0 kaufen. Einbaulänge 200mm Hub 57mm. Weisst du zufällig welchen Achsdurchmesser ich für den Dämpfer benötige und welche Buchsen- bzw. Achslänge der Eingepressten Holachse bzw. Buchsen verbaut werden müssen.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt und da das Hackengas ja bei euch geschweißt wird, hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Gruß


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Mai 2009)

Einfach mal den Reuber anrufen, der geht eigentlich immer ans Telefon. 0231 - 487 461

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Mai 2009)

Stresemann schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> 
> das mit dem bei Fragen bitte an Frank selbst wenden funktioniert leider nicht so gut/schnell wie bei euch. Damit ich nicht so lange auf eine Antwort vom Reuber warten muss, wende ich mich an Dich. Ich möchte mir für mein Reuber Hackengas einen FOX DHX 5.0 kaufen. Einbaulänge 200mm Hub 57mm. Weisst du zufällig welchen Achsdurchmesser ich für den Dämpfer benötige und welche Buchsen- bzw. Achslänge der Eingepressten Holachse bzw. Buchsen verbaut werden müssen.
> 
> ...





Falco Mille schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Reuber anrufen, der geht eigentlich immer ans Telefon. 0231 - 487 461
> 
> Grüße, Falco



@Stresemann: Kannst ja dem F. R. bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich ´mal die Einrichtung eines REUBER-Herstellerforums hier auf der IBC-Website nahe legen.


----------



## Stresemann (14. Mai 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> @Stresemann: Kannst ja dem F. R. bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich ´mal die Einrichtung eines REUBER-Herstellerforums hier auf der IBC-Website nahe legen.



Hallo Wilhelm,

das wird es wohl leider nie geben, der Reuber hat leider nicht so den Draht zur elektronischen Kommunikation - auch wenn es für den technischen support von Vorteil wäre, so müsste nicht jeder ständig bei Ihm anrufen und nerven.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

